# Flying Legends



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

Great day out as per usual!



Homeward Bound! by Measurez, on Flickr



Corsair. by Measurez, on Flickr



Head one. by Measurez, on Flickr



Miss Velma. by Measurez, on Flickr



'Stang by Measurez, on Flickr

Cheers, Harry.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice pictures!

What was the location?


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice pictures!
> 
> What was the location?


Cheers. Were taken at IWM Duxfords Flying Legends airshow yesterday


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Love them 

Im absolutly obsessed with WW2 war planes.

Not to mention the boys who flew them.

Proper


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic photographs Harry, bet you had a great time! Some good Bremonts there?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

VULCAN over YORK at 13.00 approx,Dakota was about yesterday ,whats going on?

Great photos on this thread and sorry to interrupt.


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunning photos!

Here's one I took at the Legends show a few years ago...










(50 posts....yay!, only taken 7 months)


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

remb1000 said:


> Love them
> 
> Im absolutly obsessed with WW2 war planes.
> 
> ...


Cheers, and yes incredible bravery! Every time I hear one of the old warbirds start up or go over it makes the hairs on my neck stand on end!



Alex11 said:


> Absolutely fantastic photographs Harry, bet you had a great time! Some good Bremonts there?


Thanks  Yes always a super day out there! Haha didn't have a look in their stall, despite being stood right next to it for most of the show!



MattTheBass said:


> Stunning photos!
> 
> Here's one I took at the Legends show a few years ago...


Thank you, and nice! Gotta love start up:



Ignition. by Measurez, on Flickr



Wing Walking. by Measurez, on Flickr



He's Behind You! by Measurez, on Flickr



Taxi Run. by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bremont are heavily involved and influenced by aircraft as well, making it all the more relevant!


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Alex11 said:


> Bremont are heavily involved and influenced by aircraft as well, making it all the more relevant!


Ah I see! I did notice however if you buy one you get a nice comfy seat in their enclosure! Haha, if only my pockets were that deep  I'll stick with my trusty Stowa for now


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

Great set of images Measch, just the right amount of prop blur. I particularly like #3

Paul


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Warby said:


> Great set of images Measch, just the right amount of prop blur. I particularly like #3
> 
> Paul


Cheers. I'm happy with the prop blur at 1/250th too, seems a good balance between getting consistant sharp shots (for me!) and prop movement.

Link to the rest http://flic.kr/s/aHsjAm5JqG


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

"Taxi Run" - what an incredible shot. I really must get back up to Duxford soon.

And "Waiting" is also pretty brilliant!

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

OldHooky said:


> "Taxi Run" - what an incredible shot. I really must get back up to Duxford soon.
> 
> And "Waiting" is also pretty brilliant!
> 
> Thanks for posting them.


Cheers. That shot was not my fave, I had a better one, well I would have, if it didn't have some **** doing the Victory sign slap bang in the middle of it! Oh well  And yup, that's probably my best static shot from the day, have it as my desktop 

Here's another static lightning shot 



Red bull by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Totally awesome pictures. I wish I could capture images like that. Thanks for posting.

Any objections if I use a few as screensavers ?

Just for my personal use.

Not to be circulated I promise.


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Service Engineer said:


> Totally awesome pictures. I wish I could capture images like that. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Any objections if I use a few as screensavers ?
> 
> ...


Not at all mate, happy that people like what I've got! I'll send you some full size un watermarked ones if you drop me your email, and just tell me the ones you like.

Thanks, Harry.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

*PM about to be sent. Many thanks. Looking forward to brightening up my laptop.*

*Regards, Chris.*

*Edit: Unable to email you privately so hope no one minds if I put my request here.*

*Could you send me:*

*Corsair, Miss Velma, 'Stang, Taxi Run and Red Bull.*

*Thanks again. Regards,*

*Chris.*

*(**[email protected]**)*


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Service Engineer said:


> *PM about to be sent. Many thanks. Looking forward to brightening up my laptop.*
> 
> *Regards, Chris.*
> 
> ...


Chris, YHM. Anyone else want any?


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Measch said:


> Chris, YHM. Anyone else want any?


You're welcome :wallbash:

Few from the USAF day yesterday:



Sally B HDR. by Measurez, on Flickr



North American T-28 Trojan HDR. by Measurez, on Flickr



AC 130. by Measurez, on Flickr


----------

